# Circular Saw Cross Cutting Jig



## xray45 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello everybody, long time lurker first time poster.
I was interested in building some type of jig that I could cross cut boards like pine 1 x 3's but probably no bigger than 1 x 12's. All the same length.
I was thinking along the lines of a chop saw station where there is a fence square to a table but where the chop saw could go there would be a guide for a circular saw. A stop could be put on the fence and every piece would be the same.
Does anyone have ideas on the best way to do this? or maybe a pic of something that you have built?
Thanks allot and hope to hear from everyone soon.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*cross cut jig for circular saw*

I never made this one, but it sounds like what you need.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A very simple jig to make is similar to a "T" square. It's not like a bench station, but all you do is make a mark where to cut and the right side lines up the cut line to the blade.
.




















 







.


----------



## Antoine (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanna build sth similar and your tips are pretty good. Thanks!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

C-man's jig idea is also great for routing dados. Of course, you need one for for each size bit you use. 
For cross cuts, I just use a "Speed Square". Mark the cut line and align the saw blade, slide the Speed Square up to the saw's shoe and cut.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> C-man's jig idea is also great for routing dados. Of course, you need one for for each size bit you use.
> For cross cuts, I just use a "Speed Square". Mark the cut line and align the saw blade, slide the Speed Square up to the saw's shoe and cut.


That cross cut jig I posted is great for a circular saw. But, for routing dadoes, the jig should be clamped, and I have a different one for that:
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/CabManRteDadoJig.html












 







.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> That cross cut jig I posted is great for a circular saw. But, for routing dadoes, the jig should be clamped, and I have a different one for that:
> .


Absolutely clamp! I shouldn't have assumed. 
My guide pieces are about 3" wide so clamping is accomplished there. I use a Freud with one flat side on the plate. Otherwise, a square aux. plate would be best, I think. I just don't trust that round plates are always true.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Absolutely clamp! I shouldn't have assumed.
> My guide pieces are about 3" wide so clamping is accomplished there. I use a Freud with one flat side on the plate. Otherwise, a square aux. plate would be best, I think. I just don't trust that round plates are always true.


 
I still hold that making the jig for guide bushing use is the best approach. That way you not only don't worry about round/flat/square plate, your not even concerned with the size plate. Use any router in the arsenal that takes bushings. JMHO:yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Router guides?*

The original question was about circular saws....just sayin'  bill


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> The original question was about circular saws....just sayin'  bill


 Oooops, Sorry about that:boat:


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is a possible solution i made this week. The Jig will be updated, but that´s the status quo:



Fitting in a steel measurement.






The red arrow shows the side to be in 90degree angle with the saw an the cutting direction.



Just screw the rail via wing nuts onto the jig.



A perfect 27cm cut (for example)



90degree

max. cutting high is 3cm at the moment (possible up to 4cm).


----------

